# Would you like to have children?



## Hippy (Feb 12, 2013)

This is something I think about a lot. I am very curious if other people want kids in the future. I do.

If you do want to be the mom or dad of a child, do you know how many you want, and which genders? What about names? I am constantly thinking about if I want children or not.

As of right now, I want four kids-- two girls and two boys. I have always wanted to name my children Isabella, Alice, William, and Samuel. But obviously it depends on the father of the kids as well, for their names.


----------



## Music Dragon (Feb 12, 2013)

Maybe I'll change my mind about this some day, but I really don't want to have children. Mostly because I think I would probably love them very much, and I don't know how I could survive watching them go through all that shit that happens. You know, they'll get bullied and harassed and rejected and hurt and just generally have to go through those things that happen to people. It's too awful to think about.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Feb 12, 2013)

Nope, not at all. I want to have a life without having to taking care of little kids. I wouldn't be able to stand the screaming, for one thing (I'm very sensitive about sound), and raising a baby would just stress me out (and cost loads of money...) I'm way too lazy and irresponsible to be a mother... and honestly I just don't like small kids and babies. Even if they were my own.
Also, having biological kids is completely out of the question. I really don't want to give birth or be pregnant, way too uncomfortable for me. In the unlikely case I decided to have kids, it would have to be an adopted child that was already 9-10 years old or something. I'd rather just be an aunt for my brother's future kids.


----------



## Murkrow (Feb 12, 2013)

No because I don't like ickiness and I'm not very patient with creatures that don't listen/understand entirely what you're saying. If I find taking care of a dog is hard when my parents are doing most of the work, taking care of a baby is going to be the worst thing ever.
I know people say that your instinct will make you not care about that and love them anyway, but from my current point of view I find the idea of instincts changing what I think about things that much to be terrifying. It brings up worries about free will and the like into my mind.


----------



## Spoon (Feb 12, 2013)

Not very interested in it, but if I were I'd adopt. I do like kids, though, I just don't think I'd make a good parent in the long term.


----------



## Jolty (Feb 12, 2013)

dunno yet
probably leaning slightly towards "yes" however. not for a long time yet though, and the only way i'd be able to have any would be to adopt so it'd take a long time anyway probably

i kind of want to be at a place where i can say my social anxiety doesn't interfere with my life before i can have kids, if i do have them.


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 12, 2013)

I'd be happier if I could just give birth to kittens.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Feb 12, 2013)

Yeah, most likely. I love kids. I only really want one, though. Adopted or not, I don't care. Which is a good thing, considering I seem to be leaning towards women at this point in time.


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 13, 2013)

I dunno. Kids are _expensive_, yo.

(as in, to keep, rather than obtain. Although, thinking about it, obtaining them would actually be really expensive as well. Boooo)


----------



## Meowth (Feb 13, 2013)

Nah, I've already eaten, thanks.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Feb 13, 2013)

Sangfroidish said:


> Nah, I've already eaten, thanks.


... you're a terrible, have we mentioned

well, small children are adorable, but, well, they also require all that maintenance and then they become large children and, um. the cost, eh.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 13, 2013)

I do quite like the idea of shaping the beliefs and values of my own children.

Not too thrilled about the other responsibilities and expenses though.


----------



## ultraviolet (Feb 13, 2013)

nooope. kids are mad gross! also i don't really feel like being responsible for tiny developing people because wow i don't think i'd be a great parent.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 13, 2013)

Vehement Mustelid said:


> I do quite like the idea of shaping the beliefs and values of my own children.
> 
> Not too thrilled about the other responsibilities and expenses though.


Also, babies because adorableness.

And I think it would be a good experience overall.

But the best part is showing them Star Wars, Lord of the Rings, and Pokemon.


----------



## Meowth (Feb 13, 2013)

sreservoir said:


> ... you're a terrible, have we mentioned


It's been brought to my attention on one or two occasions, yes.


----------



## Adriane (Feb 13, 2013)

While I do think I would make a good parent — I am quite excellent and friendly with kids — I do not want children of my own. I may consider adoption later in life, but having a child is _the_ worst thing you can do for the planet.


----------



## Datura (Feb 13, 2013)

I don't think I'd be opposed to children, like, _way_ far down the road. And only if I and any partner I may have are 100% committed to it.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Feb 13, 2013)

it's kind of weird because i really really really want to be a dad. i know this absolutely in my bones. i want to raise a kid and help them grow and i want to be responsible for the life and happiness of another human being and give them a great family life.

but i also know for a fact that i don't want this to happen for at least another 5-10 years. if i'm being honest, i'm not mature enough to be a parent at the moment. not to mention i still want to finish my degree, travel the world a bit, do a masters and sleep with a lot more people before i settle down and raise a family.


----------



## Negrek (Feb 13, 2013)

The "not really" is not  a vehement enough negative for me. Children suck.

Sangfroidish wins this thread, tho.


----------



## shy ♡ (Feb 13, 2013)

Wow en thinks kids are adorable, mind blown. 

Agree with Negrek, 'not really' does not express my negativity on this subject. Kids are gross.


----------



## Momo(th) (Feb 13, 2013)

Long story short: no.

EDIT: Forgot to mention that I actually wouldn't mind adopting kids; I just don't like them younger than 5 or 6.


----------



## Hippy (Feb 14, 2013)

Actually, I'm not sure if I can handle 3 or four kids!! I am having a hard time right now babysitting three 3 year olds!!


----------



## Eta Carinae (Feb 14, 2013)

I've never been that big of a fan of little kids, but at the same time I've never imagined myself not becoming a father.  I'd like them (I think two would be good for me) to be biological as well, just a personal preference.  I think my parents have done a really good job of raising me, and I like to think I'll inherit a few of the same parenting traits.  People tell me I'd make a good father a lot, and I find it really flattering.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 14, 2013)

I less than three kids and would love to have them someday.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Feb 14, 2013)

I am unsure! I like children and I think I would find parenting rewarding, but I honestly don't think that I'm old enough yet to really know whether or not it's something I would want to actually do. Being an uncle would be fun, at least.

I'd 100% adopt if I did, though, since artificial insemination seems like the dumbest thing to me when there are kids _right over there _with no parents.


----------



## eevee_em (Feb 14, 2013)

It's not one of my major life goals, but I would like to have kids eventually. I think I'd like two, but with a larger age gap so I don't have to deal with two babies at the same time. I do find younger kids rather obnoxious, but I think it would worth dealing a couple to watch them grow into (hopefully) good adults.


----------



## Superbird (Feb 15, 2013)

Yes, I would like to have children in, like, fifteen years when I'm married.

...although I keep thinking about how many ways there are to be an absolutely horrible parent and I would want to name my child Mordecai which people seem to think is stupid for some reason.


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 15, 2013)

Yes but only two.
Though I don't think I would be a good mum I am too absent minded for that kinda thing.


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 15, 2013)

Sure do, but I don't have to carry the things in my belly, so I'm going to have to relay this question to an eventual partner.


----------



## Autumn (Feb 15, 2013)

_fuck no._


----------



## Harlequin (Feb 15, 2013)

They cost a lot and I think they're only really useful if you're going to grow old and die. I'm optimistic that those two things won't happen to me so I don't need children. I'll just get a puppy.


----------



## Indigestion (Feb 23, 2013)

Right now...I'll pass. In the future...sure, why not? I mean, I love kids and all but it's a responsibility I'm not sure I can handle at the moment.


----------



## Green (Feb 23, 2013)

i love children and children love me, but i can only handle them in small doses. one kid is enough for me, a daughter preferably.


----------



## Apodosira (Mar 17, 2013)

My answer is neither yes nor no. I do not need children, but I am not scared of the responsibilities, as I am halfway through my 20s. I have a desire to nurture, protect, teach, and care for, and for responsibilities that would take over my life. I have found such outside of being a parent, and I am ready for it. I don't think I would have children, because I'm not interested in sex.


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 17, 2013)

Ew, no. Who'd want to have some gross slimy babies that were kicking inside you for nine months and that were like going to hell and back just to give birth to if you can't get anesthetics that will suck all of your sleep time out of your ever loving self just to see them grow up with teenage adolescence and exaggerated emotions that will likely make them consider suicide if you don't spoil them every moment imaginable and _then_ see them grow up in the crap ass economy we call America and force them to struggle just to live daily life to the point where they'll murder me to get an assload of inheritance?


----------



## kyeugh (Apr 18, 2013)

Eh.  Babies are only cute so you can tolerate keeping a kid around.

I would like to have a child someday, but I'd probably be that overenthusiastic parent that always tells their kid, "YOU CAN AND MUST TELL ME EVERYTHING," so while I would like to, it's probably not the best plan.


----------



## Flora (Apr 18, 2013)

Kids would be cool but honestly I'd be cool not having them


----------



## Michi (Apr 21, 2013)

Honestly, I don't like younger children all that much and feel like I'd be a failure of a father, so probably never.


----------



## mewtini (Apr 21, 2013)

Yes!

I've got lots of time to change my mind, but I love the idea of being able to change the mind and raise a little bugger kid that's smart and stuff. (I mean, like I'm two grades ahead my age in an accelerated program. Imagine another child like that.)

Sure, younger kids are kinda annoying; I see it as being part-parenting. I think I'd like to put in that work and do something about it. :>

(Adopting is a thing I'd like to do. It's wonderful to take in another kid as your own who... god knows where they'd be otherwise.)


----------



## Green (Apr 22, 2013)

i have two goals in life: be a marine and be a daddy.

being a parent seems like one of the greatest pleasures in life. i'm great with kids and kids gravitate to me, i think it'd come naturally.


----------



## Byrus (Apr 23, 2013)

No to biological children, but I would really like to adopt. Although I can't help but feel nervous because of lot of media and such tends to portray adoptees as always looking for their birth parents. I think it's gotten to the point where I get really uneasy when the subject of adoption comes up in shows I'm watching, especially if they're fact based. Kinda embarrassing, but yeah.


----------



## shy ♡ (Apr 23, 2013)

Byrus said:


> No to biological children, but I would really like to adopt. Although I can't help but feel nervous because of lot of media and such tends to portray adoptees as always looking for their birth parents. I think it's gotten to the point where I get really uneasy when the subject of adoption comes up in shows I'm watching, especially if they're fact based. Kinda embarrassing, but yeah.


What's wrong with them looking for their birth parents? My aunt's kids are all adopted and they all looked for their birth parents...


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Apr 23, 2013)

I don't know. Really sums up how I feel. On one hand, I'm not sure I'm personally ready for children, but at the same time the idea is pleasant to me. In any case, I've been told that I won't want kids at this age, but I'm very likely to have them whether I want to or not, so I'm just flowing along.

I love to think of baby names, though. It's sad because I keep thinking a theoretical missus would dismiss them.


----------



## @lex (Apr 24, 2013)

There are so many ways to say no.

1. The screaming.
2. I would probably be an awful parent.
3. The expenses in time and money.
4. Earth is already way overpopulated.
5. Earth is also a generally awful place, and I'm not forcing someone into it just because of my own egoistic urges to, what, pass down my genes?
6. Speaking of egoism, I would like a career.


----------



## yiran (Apr 28, 2013)

Only to pass on my genetics. Change to no if cloning humans is legalised.

Either I'm narcissistic or I love science so much I actually follow what it tells me to do?


----------



## Music Dragon (Apr 28, 2013)

yiran said:


> Only to pass on my genetics. Change to no if cloning humans is legalised.
> 
> Either I'm narcissistic or I love science so much I actually follow what it tells me to do?


Science doesn't tell anyone to do anything; it is, or at least aims to be, objective.


----------



## Minish (Apr 28, 2013)

my feelings about children are really complex! there's so much to sort out on the subject. how would I feel being called 'mother' by every relevant avenue? how to sit being non-binary with parenting narratives in general? also childbirth looks horrendous : ' )

even without that, parenting and children are _really, really weird_. making a person??? parent-child power relations are just so terrifying and strange and vaguely sinister to me. you create a person pretty much for the sake of it, you _make a person_!!!! and then are deeply responsible for everything about them! and yet! it's even weirder because they become just as autonomous as you and you also have to deal with the strangeness of that. I'm not sure why reproduction disturbs me as much as it does, but it really does, so!

for a long while I idly quite wanted to have children, because I've always thought I'd be a good parent! I want to help a person have a good life. but then, I'd also _be the reason they exist_ and that is very, very strange.

so, er yeah, "I don't know". I don't expect to think about it particularly more for a really long time.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 22, 2020)

The idea of being a mom terrifies me. I think I would fail badly at it, because of how autistic I am. Just....I know i'm not being irrational here, its probably the truth. I barely even feel confident caring for animals (although i've done well with simba).

I'm fine with maybe baby sitting for someone one day, though. That might not be so bad.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 22, 2020)

One day very very very very very very³ far away i would like to have kids. Until then i plan to enjoy my life.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 22, 2020)

I'm open since my GF kinda wants them. Also much like @LadyJirachu  my being on the spectrum might affect how I act as a dad.  I'm an involved hamster uncle for now. (I'm gonna miss Apple when the time comes)


----------



## Eifie (Apr 22, 2020)

Negrek said:


> The "not really" is not  a vehement enough negative for me. Children suck.


----------



## Ys_ (Apr 23, 2020)

haha no.

My reasoning is not "children suck" though, ()  but I just don't want to take care of them.


----------



## Zoroark (Apr 29, 2020)

No.  

The education system in most countries is abysmal.  Most adults I'm aware of are little better than children themselves and, in some cases, much worse and they are practically guaranteed to interact with any children from a position of undeserved authority.  Were I to raise a child, there's no guarantee that I would be able to look after it due to the utter bullshit that is happening right now.  Finally, the _very first thing_ I'd do is introduce the little bastard to Lou Tice, meaning that they'd be guaranteed to have a harder life than usual since they'd be stripped of the comforting illusion that 80% of the population spends their time in.

I think there might be questions about some aspects of my answer.  I am not going to answer, because google is a thing and discovering things for yourself is a wonderful hobby.  As an addendum, I am posting while tired and grumpy, and so you are unlikely to get a timely answer anyway; Google will be much faster.


----------



## haneko (May 11, 2020)

Pregnancy sounds like something made up for a B-list horror movie. If I wanted a child, I'd adopt one - something I think would help society a lot more than creating new life, and it would prevent another kid from being raised in crap foster home #374648.

Whether or not I want to raise a child, it definitely won't be any time before my mid-thirties. I'd like to live freely and independently before getting tied down by someone else again. I'm also not sure if I'd make a good parent, so I would also wait until I think I'm mature enough and/or am married (because if I suck at being a mum, at least my partner can be a good parent... and it would make the financial side of things easier).


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 11, 2020)

myuma said:


> Pregnancy sounds like something made up for a B-list horror movie. If I wanted a child, I'd adopt one


I wouldn't physically birth a child if i got a lot of money for it. Pregnancy sounds painful and yeah adopting a child is so much more ethical.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 12, 2020)

Ok i want to go really in detail here. Someday in my late 30's i would like to adopt two children. One "boy" and one "girl" preferably (although i'm cool and new-agey so i'd raise my children as more genderfluid and let them grow into whatever gender they want), and i like the sound of the names "Aster" and "Pearl." I'd name the boy Aster and the girl Pearl, but Imao they are pretty neutral names, especially Aster, so that helps. my biggest problem if i had children would be i feel like i would have too many rules and if i didn't follow the rules i set i'd be a hypocrite.


----------

